# Distributers, wholesalers, retailers...



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm just griping. 

I need a drain for a Bradley hand-wash station. It's a particular drain fixture that came with the station from the manufacturer. My commercial client has been bugging me all day to get them a price and availability, but I can't because I have to call my wholesaler who has to call the manufacturer's rep. So I have to wait for someone else to wait for someone else to return a call. And when the rep calls the seller, but the seller is busy with someone else, he leaves a message and then the seller has to call the rep, but of course he's busy and my priorities aren't necessarily his priorities. He does a great job for me, but I'm still at the whim of two other people to respond urgently to MY customer's needs. 

WHY CAN'T I BUY THE PART I NEED FROM THE MANUFACTURER??

That's all I'm asking. Why can't I just buy the part from the guy who makes the part? Or maybe the manufacturer doesn't have a public sales platform and has to distribute parts to local region through a distributer. That's fine. 

WHY CAN'T I BUY THE PART I NEED FROM THE DISTRIBUTER??

Would that be so hard? This is the third time this week that I've needed a part that I could have called the rep or the distributer *myself *and taken my green dollars *myself *and picked up the materials that I need directly from the guy who sells them. (Or ordered therefrom) 

I'm just griping though. It's Friday and unseasonably warm here in the middle of America. I'm gonna go enjoy the weekend and deal with this on Monday. Y'all have a good one.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

What's the part? What's it look like?


----------

